# How do I beef up the buds?



## mysticmoon (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a lady in a large pot outdoors and she is budding well now but I would like to know if there is anything I can feed her now to really make the buds become larger. It's my guess that she is about three weeks away from maturity.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 7, 2008)

3 wks. from harvest? what have you been feeding her?, (ie, nutes?).
got pics'?...


----------



## mysticmoon (Sep 7, 2008)

She is potted in a large pot with a mix of 60 percent pottong soil 30 percent peat moss, 5 percent manure and 5 percent vermiculite. I have actually had to transplant it into the bigger pot for fear of it being rootbound. It was not bound too bad I noticed when I did the transplant. I have been feeding it Miracle Gro 15 30 15 once a week. I have leeched the soil about three times over the life of the plant as well,last week being the last time. The lower leaves are starting to yellow and fade and this is actually working it's way up the plant.I did the transplant because of that. It's not too bad though and I understand that this could even be normal this time of year?? I was just wondering basically if there was anything I could do to bulk up the buds or is it strictly genetics that will determine their size? Sorry no pics yet.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2008)

spread out you colas so light can get to the whole plant. Try to protect from hard winds.


----------



## cili71 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been givin' Shultz Bloom Plus to my girls since they started growing hair :hubba: ..... I can't say that anything dramatically changed.... maybe I started too early to give them that high-Phosphorus stuff, I don't know.... Of course, if you can increase the amount of light, which can be tricky outdoors  , than that's the best way to maximize the size of your buds. I decided to leave 'em alone and not give them anything anymore, harvest time is like 3 weeks away and I'll let them fight a little bit, that'll make them angrier later


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 10, 2008)

the way I see it, more watt more buds I believe, also bigger pot can get bigger plant... if outdoor then it will be bigger plant.. have anyone try indiffuse stick for the ballast bulb ?


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 10, 2008)

I always try to use a soiless mix throughout the vegetative cycle to pump in Nitrogen as I feel fit.As the onset of the flowering cycle closes in I like to transplant with some organic additives specificaly aimed toward flowering (more P&K).This way there will be less of a need to flush as well as less of a threat for salt build-up with concentrated nutes.It is to late to consider this now however.Try using Foxfarms big bloom & grow big.I don't prefer to use MG (my preference),I have never had any real results as far as flowering goes using that product.A good additive to soil when you transplant prior to flower is bones meal.It is high in phosphorus and will help you produce big blooms.Try kelp meal as well.You will hear many suggestions from many knowledgeable and helpful people here on MP,collect all that you can and you will create your own,engineered grow/feeding style   keep up the good work,try to post a pic.Stay Cool


----------



## mysticmoon (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

Alfafa tea or blood meal natural nitrogen souce...

Making sure your soil ph is 7.0. 

making sure the top soil around the base of your lady doesn't get stale. Adding night crawlers to the soil will give the roots natural air rated soil.lol


----------



## IRISH (Sep 10, 2008)

being a few weeks from harvest, the yellowing is natural as the plant uses up what nitrogen it has left. as far as doing a transplant this late in flowering, i dont recommend doing this. i do 3 transplants in veg, the last going in final pot for flower. repotting in late stages of flower can hurt your yield, and potency imo. good luck mysticmoon. sure would like some pot porn...:hubba: ...


----------



## Brussels (Sep 10, 2008)

Mystic -- The best way, since you are so far along, is to mix 3TBS of molasses per gal, and water your plants weekly with this. I've been doing this for several years. It's the best 'bud juice' that can be used. 
The best study on molasses I've ever read is at the link below. I'm one month into flowering on my outside plants, and use this recipe every week, and will continue until my 'dry out' before harvest...B

Edit: <<<Alfafa tea or blood meal natural nitrogen souce...

Making sure your soil ph is 7.0. 

making sure the top soil around the base of your lady doesn't get stale. Adding night crawlers to the soil will give the roots natural air rated soil.lol>>>

Actually, we'd like to limit the use of nitrogen at this stage of growth, and allow the plants to use up stored 'N' in their leaves. It's one of the reasons fan leaves begin to yellow and drop off at this stage of life. Allowing the plants to eliminate chlorophyl near the end of the natural life cycle is important for a smooth non chemical taste. 
In preparing a planting bed, if one will bury plenty of ogranic matter -- dry leaves, grass clippings etc, earth worms will magically appear in the soil below your plants. One need not induce them. If you simply 'till in' earth worms with no groceries present, they'll simply move on to a source of food.


www.the3lb.com


----------



## zipflip (Sep 10, 2008)

cili71 said:
			
		

> I've been givin' Shultz Bloom Plus to my girls since they started growing hair :hubba: ..... I can't say that anything dramatically changed.... maybe I started too early to give them that high-Phosphorus stuff, I don't know.... Of course, if you can increase the amount of light, which can be tricky outdoors  , than that's the best way to maximize the size of your buds. I decided to leave 'em alone and not give them anything anymore, harvest time is like 3 weeks away and I'll let them fight a little bit, that'll make them angrier later


 
i use the shultz bloom plus too 10-54-10 NPK and all seem to be doin great


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 10, 2008)

Advanced Nutrients:
Bud Blood
Big Bud
Overdrive

Overdrive is developed for last three weeks of flowering and makes the plant have a sudden growth spurt right before ripeness. I have used it and can contest that it did exactly what it said it does. My Blueberry colas were not what all I thought they would be then I added this to my res. They really started packing on the meat.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 10, 2008)

i just ordered the bud blood.i have never used it yet,but understand its good from what i've read.it cost like heck too.


----------



## mysticmoon (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone try "Bud Blaster " Fert. Its 0 54 0 I believe?


----------



## IRISH (Sep 11, 2008)

cili71 said:
			
		

> if you can increase the amount of light, which can be tricky outdoors  , than that's the best way to maximize the size of your buds.


 
increase the amt. of light outside???


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 11, 2008)

In theory you could build an ampitheater seating style reflector and increase the intensity of light from all directions.


----------



## cili71 (Sep 12, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> increase the amt. of light outside???


yeah, like, move your bucket where there's more light, or cut that tree branch that blocks the sun, or spread your mj branches so that they're more exposed to light.... or something like that 
I'm talking about the amount of light that the plants receive, and you can increase it, but it's not easy and not always possible outside. I never bothered to do that, but I know people who have.
Sorry if my English confused you, we can always try Serbian if you want 

@zipflip
Mine are doing great too, but not better than without it.... not that I noticed


----------

